# Rachel - latest girl senior (6 photos)



## thebeginning (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's some of rachel on a recent shoot with her...probably one of my favorite girl seniors to shoot so far, actually...it was pretty easy if you know what i mean 

I wanted to go with a bold, dramatic look with these, hence the strong color in many of them...i'm pretty satisfied with how that went but any help would be appreciated!

































there are quite a few more that i like (some with better poses), so i might post more later...

thanks for looking!

*EDIT:
*
one new one...thought i'd share:


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 27, 2007)

These are very, very nice Daniel and razor sharp.  I think I prefer the second set as the colors compliment her more and look more natural.  She's a really beautiful girl and you've captured her very well.  #4, 5, and 6 are my favorites.  She has beautiful eyes and they just suck you in with #5.  Good work.  What type of lens do you use?  It seems really sharp.  What are these, about an f/5.6 or 4?


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks john!  yeah i think those are my favorites too...she has incredible eyes, period.

for the first two i used a canon 24-70L at 2.8 for the first and f4 for the second, both around 70mm.  for the last four I used a canon 70-200 2.8L IS at 2.8 for the third and f4 for the rest.  focal length pretty different on those...

thanks for the comment!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you use any reflectors in these?  The lighting is very even and there are hardly any shadows noticeable here which would make me think you did.


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 27, 2007)

John,

actually I didn't use any reflectors in these...it was some of the nicest light I've shot in...the third shot and the last two shots were under a diffused sunset light...the sun was setting but was behind some thin clouds so it was quite warm and directional but still soft.  the only ones I probably would have used a reflector for would be the first two.  I ended up not needing to for some reason...perhaps that's due to a dynamic range issue...(a good issue i guess you might say).


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2007)

Great shots of a beautiful model.  #4 really stands out to me, it's not as 'bold' as the others but it all fits together and makes for a fantastic image.

For whatever reason, senior photography is not a big thing up here.  The schools have a company come in to the school and take the standard year book shot and maybe the seniors get a few poses and maybe a wardrobe change...but it's all done in the school.  I don't remember anyone I know, getting these type of shots done.


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 27, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Great shots of a beautiful model.  #4 really stands out to me, it's not as 'bold' as the others but it all fits together and makes for a fantastic image.
> 
> For whatever reason, senior photography is not a big thing up here.  The schools have a company come in to the school and take the standard year book shot and maybe the seniors get a few poses and maybe a wardrobe change...but it's all done in the school.  I don't remember anyone I know, getting these type of shots done.



thanks mike!

yeah i think it might be a mainly U.S. thing...particularly near the larger cities (i'm near houston).  they've gotten quite popular over the past 5 years or so, which is definitely good for many of us!  I'm thinking that it will soon spread  around and become more accepted worldwide...i'm hoping it's not a fad, but you never know.


----------



## hkdigit (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the B/W photo, attractive eyes she have.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 27, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> For whatever reason, senior photography is not a big thing up here.



Oh, wow.  What a GREAT opportunity for you!  I'd be will to bet that just one mailing would bring a lot of interest.  People can't want what they haven't seen.  I think you can plant that seed and be the first in your area to reap the benefits.

Daniel...  your usual, nice work.  The only wee bit I can offer is in posing the hands.  I like too like bringing the hands to the waist using pants pockets.  Have you tried having them put just their thumbs in the pockets?  It will allow the fingers to be seen and wrist to be bent.  

Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2007)

> Oh, wow. What a GREAT opportunity for you! I'd be will to bet that just one mailing would bring a lot of interest. People can't want what they haven't seen. I think you can plant that seed and be the first in your area to reap the benefits.


I do have some plans for tapping this market...rattling around inside my head somewhere.  I'm fairly sure that one company has a contract for all of the schools, the public schools anyway.  I'm not sure if it's an exclusive thing or not.  I'm guessing that it would be a battle to get names and addresses of students.
I've got a sister starting high school next fall, a sister-in-law who is a H.S. teacher and her husband is also a teacher.  I'm sure there is a way to use those contacts to open the market.

Sorry to Hi-Jack the thread...
We now return to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 27, 2007)

#4 looks like an Abercrombie and Fitch ad, and I mean that in a GOOD way.

#4 and #5 are my faves, amazing. She has incredible eyes.

The first two don't work for me. The second might, with some more specific lighting in the middle.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 27, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Sorry to Hi-Jack the thread...
> We now return to our regularly scheduled programming.



Yeah...  I'll start a new thread: Candian seniors


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow!  They are all great, but the last 3 are outstanding!  I wish you had done my senior photos  Of course, being really beautiful like she is probably helps a ton!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Mar 27, 2007)

I love this series, especially 4 and 5


----------



## jemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

daniel, you never disappoint!  gorgeous shots and *gorgeous* subject. 4,5 & 6 are my faves.  Love the light on her hair and the long grassy 'frame' around her in 4, LOVE 5 and the dof in #6 is great.  Can i ask what bw conversion you used in 5??? looks like it has quite a heavy red filter? 
Excellent shots again... you are certainly a favourite of mine... keep up the posts...and i will keep up the questions - sorry!!!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Mar 27, 2007)

I was wondering what you did with the bw one too


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Mar 27, 2007)

This series is excellent but #5 & #6 are the 2 that stand out to me!  Excellent job!


----------



## JubbaKing (Mar 28, 2007)

#1: Gorgeous expression, I like the pose and the comp. I like it when the hair is in front and one is behind. Generally I follow the rule of having the hair fall in front of the shoulder that's farthest from the camera.

#2 I dig everything except the saturation. Super high saturation is what you wanted but it can be achieved by other means than just sliding the saturation up, up, and up some more. People look at the scene of greatest contrast and in this case, the grass is the brightest thing in the photo which makes overpowers the subject. I'd try some selective saturation boosts, curves and eventually a vignette of some sort to give the saturation boost.

#3 That lighting is so gorgeous. I really like that tree in the b.g. The pose= not bad but somehow I'd like to see something a little different. I can't think of what right now but maybe it'll come to me.  You might also want to clone out the 2 trees stickin' out of her head.

#4 I like the lighting here as well. I envy your locations.

#5 I like the expression and the pose. Only nitpick is that the white arm is brighter than her face which draws my attention away.

#6 3 things I notice first: 
1) With her face turned that way, the main light is hitting the broad side of her face. Not THAT big of a deal in this case but if she was a little bit of a heavy girl, her face would look bigger. In my opinion, utilizing short lighting more often can separate the good photographers from the great.
2) Her wrist looks a little broad and bulky. Try to get the slender side of the arms/wrist of women so they look more graceful and petite.
3) Her fingers are bunching up her skin on her face. This could have been avoided had you had her wrest her fingers or fist on her temple.

Nice work.


----------



## pamcakes (Mar 28, 2007)

this is my first time checking out this forum....wow, what beautiful pics. you did a wonderful job with a gorgeous subject! ahhh, to be young again, LOL!


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 28, 2007)

dude, dan, love the last one you posted. . . actually i like alot of them!

good freaking job.


----------



## Sgt_Major (Mar 28, 2007)

2 and 5 are superb! beautiful shots of a beautiful girl


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 28, 2007)

Daniel, I just love your ports, they are always fantastic and these definitely don't disappoint :thumbsup:


----------



## dbyrd (Mar 28, 2007)

They are all good! The 4th one is great. The framing of the subject with the foilage is really nice.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 28, 2007)

dude - you are the photographer I am trying to be.  No crap.  I'm going to The Art Institute to meet with a financial advisor on Saturday and if they can help me figure out how to pay for it - I'm so going back to school for photography.  I'm a little old to go back I think but I'll manage!   

So anyhow I love these.  Can you tell me what time of day is the best for outdoor shots like these ones?


----------



## drgibson (Mar 28, 2007)

Woof! I'm glad as heck she ain't my daughter. Great shots.


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2007)

number 4 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: .... excellent series... 5 is great too.


----------



## Eric Piercey (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent camera work. Very impressive. Your DOF is really great on #7.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for the nice words everyone!  You're all very kind


----------



## JIP (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent she does look llike she was a good subject wich is nice to get once in a while.


----------



## CFRacer22 (Apr 4, 2007)

there's already been so many compliments I don't know what to say, I'll just leave it simple, beautiful subject and beautiful shots! I'm sure here male classmates will really like them


----------



## zendianah (Apr 4, 2007)

Love them !!!!  What lens did you use Daniel?  My apologies if you already told us... Just dont want to read thru all 2,000 great comments I read almost all of them


----------



## CrazyAva (Apr 12, 2007)

I love your work!


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 2, 2007)

Good job! I love the last one!


----------



## lasershot (May 2, 2007)

#3 Defiently does need some cropping, just too much in the pic...

Otherwise, Good job! Very good looking girl to be photographed


----------



## theusher (May 2, 2007)

#4 is great, lighting is awesome. All of them are very good though.


----------

